# Fighting Belts? Best one for Amberjack, grouper bottom fishing



## Neuby777 (Jun 29, 2013)

Hey guys,

I want to take my dad fishing out on the Gulf. I got a charter lined up but the only problem I see is his age and lack of strengh. He is pushing 70 and is not quite as strong as he used to be. We are going for Amberjacks, Grouper, Kings bottom fish. Mostly fishing 150 - 200 ft of water. 

Can anyone recommend a great fighting belt that does not require the rod to be gimbled or have a gimble on it.

Thanks 
Mike


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Theres a number of inexpensive fighting belts that will do. Tsunami, Calcutta and many others manufacture belts with and without gimbal pins. Of course, most of the belts have pins that can be removed to allow for a non-gimbaled rod


----------



## Neuby777 (Jun 29, 2013)

Chris V said:


> Theres a number of inexpensive fighting belts that will do. Tsunami, Calcutta and many others manufacture belts with and without gimbal pins. Of course, most of the belts have pins that can be removed to allow for a non-gimbaled rod


 
Not really worried about pricing. I would spend up to $200.00. Its for my dad and I would use it the rest of my fishing days as long as it lasts. I just want him to get good tork on the fish and also be extremely comforatble.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The best ones IMO are those made by Smitty or Braid. Braid produces some new carbon fiber belts that are strong and light.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Just curious, what do you have against gimbal belts? Locking the rod and preventing twist is what's going to help get the most torque on the fish. A cheap gut bucket is great if you have the grip and wrist strength to hold the rod straight and prevent twist. It sounds like in your case he may be best suited with a belt that also has a back brace to clip into the top of the reel. That way he can use his legs and body weight to fight the fish.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Are you wanting just the belt or a harness as well?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

FenderBender said:


> Just curious, what do you have against gimbal belts? Locking the rod and preventing twist is what's going to help get the most torque on the fish. A cheap gut bucket is great if you have the grip and wrist strength to hold the rod straight and prevent twist. It sounds like in your case he may be best suited with a belt that also has a back brace to clip into the top of the reel. That way he can use his legs and body weight to fight the fish.


If I had to guess, the original poster probably has an inexpensive bottom rod that doesn't have a gimbal

Otherwise, I agree with all your comments. Cheap rod/belt/harness equals hardly any pressure on the fish and a lot of pressure on all the wrong areas of your body-lower back and the arm holding the rod. Bad form.

If the rod butts are gimbaled, I recommend either the smitty belt with OTR harness, or the black magic harness and belt (awesome combo), or even the braid power play harness matched with the power play belt. When fitted properly, the rod butt is between your thighs, and the harness sits under your thighs and ass. And there is ZERO lifting with your left arm and NO work done with your back. If it hurts to reel in fish, you're not fitted properly to your harness and belt. You want to be sitting in an invisible chair the entire time, that is what proper standup technique looks like.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Second the Black Magic. Best rig on the market.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

The money you spend on cheap belts that will just end up hanging from the leaning post is much better spent on a quality standup belt and harness combo that you can use for any fishing application from bottom fishing to standup tuna/marlin/swords. The less energy you use with proper gear (and equally important-properly FITTED), the more time you can spend putting fish in the boat instead of bitching about lower back/arm pain the next day.


----------



## mpaulk98 (Apr 19, 2009)

Smitty or black magic x3


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Captain Woody just passed on some great advice, heed his wisdom. Your Dad will thank you the next day!


----------



## Neuby777 (Jun 29, 2013)

FenderBender said:


> Just curious, what do you have against gimbal belts? Locking the rod and preventing twist is what's going to help get the most torque on the fish. A cheap gut bucket is great if you have the grip and wrist strength to hold the rod straight and prevent twist. It sounds like in your case he may be best suited with a belt that also has a back brace to clip into the top of the reel. That way he can use his legs and body weight to fight the fish.


Nothing against fighting belts with gimbels. I live in Atlanta. I do not own a rod. The charter captain I go with does not have any rods with gimbals. One day I would love to buy a great rod and gimble it but it is not in my budget right now. So I am looking for a belt that can have a gimble removed and still work great and later tranisition to using it with the gimble.

MIke


----------

